

Show HN: Want to learn how to code? We made an app for that - tspop
https://www.weheartswift.com/want-to-learn-how-to-code-we-made-an-app-for-that/

======
voiceclonr
Would you recommend this for programmers who are just new to Swift ?

~~~
andrei512
No really - the book intentionally leaves out some concepts in order to make
things easy for people who are learning.

Although, the book has only a bit o theory - the minimum you will what to know
to be able to use the language - going trough it my be a good introduction to
Swift - arrays are different from Obj-c, you have tuples and closures are
first class objects.

I think the answer depends on your background :)

------
andrei512
You can use the code LEARNTOCODE to get a 10$ discount on the training app.

